# Flea and Tick Prevention



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was wondering what the best flea and tick prevention out there is? We don't really have issues with fleas but we definitely have lots of ticks here.

We used regular Frontline but Mater would come in from outside with a couple of ticks on him every time he went outside.

Also, we get an infestation of ants in the spring and summer. What do you all do to get rid of them?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I was wondering what the best flea and tick prevention out there is? We don't really have issues with fleas but we definitely have lots of ticks here.
> 
> We used regular Frontline but Mater would come in from outside with a couple of ticks on him every time he went outside.
> 
> Also, we get an infestation of ants in the spring and summer. What do you all do to get rid of them?


We use K9 Advantix year round down here in FL. And, while it's inevitable that a tick will try to attach itself to the dog, they wind up dying pretty quickly even if we don't catch them. 

My biggest problem is making sure they don't wind up on ME when I run the dog in the conservation area. I have to make sure that I have long sleeved shirts, pants tucked in boots, etc.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this is a good question and I am always interested to see what others think on this. 

:biggrin:


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone used Bio Spot?

Bio Spot® Flea & Tick Control for Dogs


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> Has anyone used Bio Spot?
> 
> Bio Spot® Flea & Tick Control for Dogs


I haven't used it but a lot of clients that come into the clinic have. It doesn't seem to work and it seems to make a lot of pets ill. 
Be careful if you use it.

This is it's main ingredient:
Permethrin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! Have you had any experience with Revolution? It's a flea and tick prevention with a heartworm prevenative too.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

You know its bad when even the government catches on that these pesticides can be really bad for pets.
Is Frontline Flea and Tick Treatment Safe - Is Advantage Safe - Flea and Tick Treatments - thedailygreen.com


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Honestly I kind of avoid all of them.
I know it's extra bad of me to say as a veterinary professional, but ...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Honestly I kind of avoid all of them.
> I know it's extra bad of me to say as a veterinary professional, but ...


Unfortunately, down here in FL we don't have a choice. Especially since our dog is run in the conservation area (which abuts directly onto our backyard) daily. 

Several people who commented on the articles on thedailygreen website indicated that they tried all the alternatives, but none of them were as effective as the commercial products like Advantix. Sad, but true. It's also a sad fact that the smaller animals have a higher percentage of bad reactions to the products. Hopefully the industry will get it's act in gear to come up with something that doesn't affect them as badly. Because the bad press will do a helluva lot of damage to them if they don't.

I tend to think of it like how people have to use mosquito/bug repellent down here in FL: it's proven that the products with DEET in it work the best & longest. But it's nasty stuff that nobody really enjoys using. However, for me there's really no alternative. :frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I GET VECTRA 3D FROM THE VET! IT LASTS LONGER THEN WHET THE PACKAGE SAYS IT SAYS TO DO THIS EVERY MONTH. I USED A PACKAGE FOR MY 4 DOGS I HAVE ONE LEFT AND ITS BEEN A YEAR! IT WORKS GREAT FOR THE DOGS! I AM GOING TO THE VET TO GET ANOTHER PACKAGE FOR THEM NOW! SEEMS TO BE COSLTY THOUGH! BUT IN THE LONG RUN, WORTH IT. I PUT IT ON LIKE FOR CERTAIN SEASONS NOT ALL! SPRING NOW AND FALL I CONCENTRATE ON THE MOST!

:redfaceh i did not know I had the caps on ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Honestly I kind of avoid all of them.
> I know it's extra bad of me to say as a veterinary professional, but ...


Can I ask why you avoid them?

I don't use flea and tick for the winter and early spring but the ticks get really bad here during late spring until early fall.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I know this is an older topic but we are just crawling with tics now so I thought I would bring it back to life (ha). I am thinking of ordering some K9- Advantix because it is on sale. I have never tried it because I really try to never use any kind of treatment on the dogs. But last year I broke down and tried Frontline Plus on them and it didn't do a thing on the tics. I had tics on me every night. And so far this year I've had three on me and we had 5 on Shadey last night. 

So, have people had good luck with Advantix without actually poisoning their dog? We are going to treat the yard as much as possible, but we have a really big yard with a lot of woods and deer, and its pretty much impossible to treat it except close to the house. Also, what can you put on a little 2 pound Chihuahua? So far I just check her every time I pick her up. She's pretty much hairless so tics can't really hide on her like they can on a 75 pound Chow.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> Can I ask why you avoid them?
> 
> I don't use flea and tick for the winter and early spring but the ticks get really bad here during late spring until early fall.


I just don't like the concept of applying a chemical poison to my dog, but the alternative is not great either.

It's a hard decision.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I know this is an older topic but we are just crawling with tics now so I thought I would bring it back to life (ha). I am thinking of ordering some K9- Advantix because it is on sale. I have never tried it because I really try to never use any kind of treatment on the dogs. But last year I broke down and tried Frontline Plus on them and it didn't do a thing on the tics. I had tics on me every night. And so far this year I've had three on me and we had 5 on Shadey last night.
> 
> So, have people had good luck with Advantix without actually poisoning their dog? We are going to treat the yard as much as possible, but we have a really big yard with a lot of woods and deer, and its pretty much impossible to treat it except close to the house. Also, what can you put on a little 2 pound Chihuahua? So far I just check her every time I pick her up. She's pretty much hairless so tics can't really hide on her like they can on a 75 pound Chow.



I was very leery of using a topical on my dogs also and started using Vectra 3 D now for the second year. I get it through my vet. I got it Monday the 12th of April and funny I didn't put it on the dogs though until Saturday the 17th. Well of course took the dogs for walks in wooded areas and such and my one who is hairy like your chow chow got 3 ticks on him! Horrible critters! So I then I finally put the tick and flea preventative on and NO adverse reactions. I have since then taken them for their walks and such and and so far no ticks no fleas No anything! I have used this before and had wonderful results with it. But its expensive! I paid 105$ for a 6 pack for over 55 lb. to I believe 110 lb. not sure about that one but its for large dogs and I do not put it on monthly,. I put it on in the spring and fall. So it works for the dogs for a while. Just I have to remember to put it on them LOL and not wait! Sorry I have no knowledge of Advantix! But Vectra3D I do!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

wags said:


> I was very leery of using a topical on my dogs also and started using Vectra 3 D now for the second year. I get it through my vet. I got it Monday the 12th of April and funny I didn't put it on the dogs though until Saturday the 17th. Well of course took the dogs for walks in wooded areas and such and my one who is hairy like your chow chow got 3 ticks on him! Horrible critters! So I then I finally put the tick and flea preventative on and NO adverse reactions. I have since then taken them for their walks and such and and so far no ticks no fleas No anything! I have used this before and had wonderful results with it. But its expensive! I paid 105$ for a 6 pack for over 55 lb. to I believe 110 lb. not sure about that one but its for large dogs and I do not put it on monthly,. I put it on in the spring and fall. So it works for the dogs for a while. Just I have to remember to put it on them LOL and not wait! Sorry I have no knowledge of Advantix! But Vectra3D I do!


It must be prescription only. I haven't seen it offered anywhere else (although I haven't looked for it specifically). Rocky hasn't been to the vets since last September for his heartworm check and last puppy shot, and they keep bugging me about Chelsy because they want me to give her vaccines, but she's 13 years old and I just don't want to give her them anymore except for her rabies. So, I guess I will have to make a trip in to the vet and see if they sell that stuff and just deflect their questions about Chelsy and her vaccines. I did order the smallest box they make of the Advantix because they have it on sale, and I may alternate the two treatments so the tics don't build up a resistance here. We have some REALLY tough tics in NC. I'm still wondering if I can put something on me.....they seem to LOVE me particularly!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> It must be prescription only. I haven't seen it offered anywhere else (although I haven't looked for it specifically). Rocky hasn't been to the vets since last September for his heartworm check and last puppy shot, and they keep bugging me about Chelsy because they want me to give her vaccines, but she's 13 years old and I just don't want to give her them anymore except for her rabies. So, I guess I will have to make a trip in to the vet and see if they sell that stuff and just deflect their questions about Chelsy and her vaccines. I did order the smallest box they make of the Advantix because they have it on sale, and I may alternate the two treatments so the tics don't build up a resistance here. We have some REALLY tough tics in NC. I'm still wondering if I can put something on me.....they seem to LOVE me particularly!


I know you can only get the Vectra3D though the vet here I live in Illinois. We have the lyme disease ticks and I know some folk do not like that shot but I do get it for the dogs! Our ticks out here are horrible. My daughter had a tick on her that traveled with her form her bed where she found it and thought she had it off her to her college where she was in class and it was on her back and she said she screamed and it went into her purse. Funny it never attached itself to her tough! But from there it hasn't been seen or heard of LOL! I wonder if you could just call the vet (save yourself a trip if they don't have it or wont give it to you with out the pup going with you) and ask them if they carry it! I am sure they should or would! I just know from not doing this to having all my doubts and pressuring my vet by asking him questions about the topical's and him telling me my dogs weren't going to be harmed by this and giving him that you better be telling me the truth look or I will come after you sort of tone he was telling me the truth! The Vectra3D is working very well for us here! And what a nice change from hearing my hubby scowling don't walk the dogs in the woods only have them on the path don't let them go near any grass or trees to well ok I guess since they are protected its ok! He gets a bit annoying with this but when they are well protected its then fine for them to do what dogs should be doing!
As for you I wish I knew of something! But you have to be careful with those icky critters! They can do some major damage! Hate those bugs!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

chowder said:


> So, have people had good luck with Advantix without actually poisoning their dog?


Yes, we use K9 Advantix: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/27300-post2.html


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm going to try Diatomaceous earth this year since Uno only gets few fleas anyways, I heard good things about it.
All-Around Non-Toxic Flea Control | Care2 Healthy & Green Living


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

chowder said:


> I know this is an older topic but we are just crawling with tics now so I thought I would bring it back to life (ha). I am thinking of ordering some K9- Advantix because it is on sale. I have never tried it because I really try to never use any kind of treatment on the dogs. But last year I broke down and tried Frontline Plus on them and it didn't do a thing on the tics. I had tics on me every night. And so far this year I've had three on me and we had 5 on Shadey last night.
> 
> So, have people had good luck with Advantix without actually poisoning their dog? We are going to treat the yard as much as possible, but we have a really big yard with a lot of woods and deer, and its pretty much impossible to treat it except close to the house. Also, what can you put on a little 2 pound Chihuahua? So far I just check her every time I pick her up. She's pretty much hairless so tics can't really hide on her like they can on a 75 pound Chow.


I've used K9 Advantix now for the last 5 years on Koda and it works really well. We are in North Carolina and have terrible ticks but I haven't seen any on him in a very long time (and it was dead).

I just got a 6 month supply at Petsmart for $90 on sale. I have to buy the big dog version so it's the most expensive but I find it works. If I could find something that was more holistic that I knew would work, I'd try it but I don't want to take any chances with ticks - one of the nastiest creatures on earth in my opinion.

- Jean


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I stopped by the vets today to get Chelsy some allergy medicine for her eyes and they had the Vectra. I asked them about it and they said some people really liked it. They tried to get me to buy a special tick collar that they said is prescription only and worked great for them. I have no idea what is in it and have never heard of it but I passed on it for now. I have never heard of a tick collar that worked but they swore by it.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I use Brewers Yeast & Garlic tablets. Right now I am using the brand Excel but they are all pretty much the same. Works -great- for me!


----------

